# Bread Baking on the Weber



## bregent (Aug 24, 2020)

Temps in the Bay Area have been too high to use the oven indoors, and with all of the smoke can't even open the windows at night to cool things off. So I baked a sourdough country loaf in the Webber gasser. Was able to maintain 450F with the left and sear station burners running on high. Turned out better than I expected.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks killer!  I cant wait to try making bread!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2020)

looks great! Now please pass the butter before it cools off!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow.  That crumb looks fantastic!


----------



## normanaj (Aug 24, 2020)

Now ya just need some meat to put on that bread!


----------



## Just4SmokinGrillin (Aug 24, 2020)

Beautiful Sour Dough


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 24, 2020)

B, wow, looks excellent!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 24, 2020)

Good looking loaf of bread!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2020)

That came out great .


----------



## bregent (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks all!


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 26, 2020)

Damn that looks good. I have a dutch oven and will have to give it a try. Is it a special recipe you used?


----------



## Titch (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice loaf, I,m lucky as my wife does a lot of Baking.


----------



## bregent (Aug 26, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Damn that looks good. I have a dutch oven and will have to give it a try. Is it a special recipe you used?



It's based on Tartine's Country Bread. I used 70% bread, 30% whole wheat. 





						Tartine
					

Tartine is a thoughtful expression of modern craft through good food and warm experiences. We are a product of our communities and our friends.




					tartinebakery.com


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks 

 bregent
 . I am going to give it a go.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 30, 2020)

This is nice. Can you do this with a plain white bread dough?


----------



## bregent (Oct 30, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> This is nice. Can you do this with a plain white bread dough?



Sure, I don't see why not.


----------

